# Who will by the Nikon Z9?



## greybeard (Mar 11, 2021)

It's official: Nikon announces development of flagship mirrorless Z9


----------



## Strodav (Mar 11, 2021)

The major camera companies release new models just before the Olympics and this is Nikon's entry.  Maybe I'll buy one after the independent reviews are out, but at the rumored $6 to $7k, it would really have to be THE best camera ever made in it's class.  Then there's the cost of new Z glass.  What I'm really watching for is the announcement for next generation D850 and D500 as I have a lot more money in Nikon, Sigma, and Tamron dslr glass than I do in 4 Nikon dslr bodies.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 11, 2021)

Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 11, 2021)

Better is in the eye of the beholder. Personally I would love the blazing frame rates a mirrorless can deliver but I know many don't care about that. 
As much as I love shiny, new stuff, the harsh realities of economics will keep me from buying one anytime soon.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 11, 2021)

i got my D7500 used and factory refurbished.  It seems that is the biggest seller for cameras on bh or adorama...

Its even worse if you NEED to have an optical view finder like i do


----------



## Strodav (Mar 11, 2021)

Tballphoto said:


> Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?



I've posted before that IMHO making great images is: 75% knowledge of photography and knowledge of your gear, planning (subject matter, light, composition), technique and luck; 15% PP software capability and skills; 10% camera and lens as long at they are at an acceptable minimum quality level and the newer smart phone cameras meet and exceed this threshold.  Yes, dynamic range, SNR, low light performance, tonal range, resolution and AF systems have improved incrementally since the landmark release of the D800 in March 2012 and will continue to do so, but it's only 10% of making great images.  So, if you don't want to take out a 2nd mortgage for the latest and greatest body and glass, don't feel defeated and continue making great images with what you've got.


----------



## mjcmt (Mar 11, 2021)

This is the most in-depth assessment of the upcoming Z9


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2021)

Strodav said:


> The major camera companies release new models just before the Olympics and this is Nikon's entry.  Maybe I'll buy one after the independent reviews are out, but at the rumored $6 to $7k, it would really have to be THE best camera ever made in it's class.  Then there's the cost of new Z glass.  What I'm really watching for is the announcement for next generation D850 and D500 as I have a lot more money in Nikon, Sigma, and Tamron dslr glass than I do in 4 Nikon dslr bodies.



I'm pretty much in agreement with all of this.

I'll make the jump eventually, but with that price point, it's going to have future-proof me for a while. Also looking to see what will replace the D850.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tballphoto said:


> Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?


Because it doesn't.
TATTRAT up there won the photo of the month contest with a drone image. And nobody noticed. Drone cameras aren't remotely as good as a Pentax K5 DSLR. Much less the very high end Nikon glass.
This DESERVED win in and of itself should prove that it's not the camera.

Another example: 1-2/3 tiny drone sensor far less capable than Spaceface's 50MP Canon/Beast with premium glass.
Or my Lowly E-M1x MFT Olympus with premium glass.
It's what you know. Not what you use.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 12, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Tballphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?
> ...


that image seems off to me, the bottom left section of field just doesnt seem to correlate with the rest of the image in color or brightness.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tballphoto said:


> that image seems off to me, the bottom left section of field just doesnt seem to correlate with the rest of the image in color or brightness.



Yes I realize that this is social media where everyone gets a trophy and you're forced by threat of losing your job while being un-personed and cancelled if you do not go with the herd.
That is why I decided to reply to this , without replying to this.
Have a great day.
PS- Congratulations - you got your first " Like."


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 12, 2021)

My current gear is more than I need. I am not a fan boy of anything or a shill like that Tony youtube guy above. All I want in a camera is the aperture ring, shutter dial, and a 100% viewfinder. I hope the Z9 is the greatest camera on the market and gets Nikon back on track, moving forward.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Mar 12, 2021)

Strodav said:


> Tballphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?
> ...


----------



## Dave Maciak (Mar 12, 2021)

Strodav said:


> Tballphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious, they keep telling me the switch to mirrorless will make all cameras and photography better, but how will it be better if i cant afford the camera body or the new lenses?
> ...


Yup, Ansel Adams used a basic, no frills camera.


----------



## mjcmt (Mar 12, 2021)

So much cynicism from members on the Z9. It's for those who need a professional mirrorless camera. I'm encouraged that Nikon is stepping up their game.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 12, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> So much cynicism from members on the Z9. It's for those who need a professional mirrorless camera. I'm encouraged that Nikon is stepping up their game.



Enhancement is GOOD... however   the advancements are putting it WAY beyond what the regular consumer can afford.  and yes, the main market segment IS still the amateur camera user, not the professional. 

Before you gripe, ive seen various statistics charts from the last two decades where professional camera users, who MAKE their income from photographs is about 20% of the market sales.


----------



## Destin (Mar 12, 2021)

The longer I’m in photography, the more I realize it’s less about equipment. I will never spend that much on a camera body, ever. I’m more drawn to small, simple, minimalistic gear these days. 

It’s why I switched to Fuji and why I just ordered an X100V.

The harsh reality is that most people with $6k+ to drop on a camera body would be served far better by using that money to buy a D7200 kit with a couple lenses, a photography class, and a trip to somewhere to take photos. 

Great photos require knowledge and being in the right place at the right time. Gear is secondary and always will be. Unless you’re a professional sports photographer, the Z9 is overkill. Period. And even if you are, you could still do absolutely fine with a D500 body, because it’s more about the glass than the body.


----------



## mjcmt (Mar 12, 2021)

Destin said:


> The longer I’m in photography, the more I realize it’s less about equipment. I will never spend that much on a camera body, ever. I’m more drawn to small, simple, minimalistic gear these days.
> 
> It’s why I switched to Fuji and why I just ordered an X100V.
> 
> ...



 It may be true but the Z9 is not for every one. Also some folks have a large disposable income and like the best. I'm sure not all the high-end BMWs, Mercedes, Alfa's, Ferraris, etc are owned by people that can use them to their capabilities. Same goes for owning a mansion with only 2 people living there. Every one is different, and some want cool stuff an can afford it. Not everyone wants what is the most practical. Selling lots of high end cameras keeps a company profitable too, and the technology will trickle down to us mere mortals.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 12, 2021)

I look at cameras like I look at my collection of bass guitars.  I can get the job done with any of them but some are just more fun to play than others.  I have a Z50 so I know what the mirrorless thing is about.  In fact I've owned a total of 3 mirrorless cameras starting back in the early 2000's with a Sony D8.  Needless to say, digital and mirrorless has come along way since then.  My cell phone is good enough for me to video my grand children and cat so 8k video isn't important to me.  The IQ of my D850 is a lot better than the old Dell laptop I view my photos on.  But, I might just go for a Z9 just because I want one.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Mar 12, 2021)

Destin said:


> The longer I’m in photography, the more I realize it’s less about equipment. I will never spend that much on a camera body, ever. I’m more drawn to small, simple, minimalistic gear these days.
> 
> It’s why I switched to Fuji and why I just ordered an X100V.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better.


----------



## Strodav (Mar 12, 2021)

greybeard said:


> I look at cameras like I look at my collection of bass guitars.  I can get the job done with any of them but some are just more fun to play than others.  I have a Z50 so I know what the mirrorless thing is about.  In fact I've owned a total of 3 mirrorless cameras starting back in the early 2000's with a Sony D8.  Needless to say, digital and mirrorless has come along way since then.  My cell phone is good enough for me to video my grand children and cat so 8k video isn't important to me.  The IQ of my D850 is a lot better than the old Dell laptop I view my photos on.  But, I might just go for a Z9 just because I want one.



How many guitars does a guitar player need?    Just one more.  Hmmm, wonder if the same could be said about photographers and cameras?  Here's a couple of my favorites, with several more hanging on my music room walls, a Kiesel Aires 6 and PRS Santana SE.  I do have a couple of  SS Telecasters, but for some reason I like the tone out of double humbucker guitars.




ites.


----------



## cgw (Mar 13, 2021)

Destin said:


> The longer I’m in photography, the more I realize it’s less about equipment. I will never spend that much on a camera body, ever. I’m more drawn to small, simple, minimalistic gear these days.
> 
> It’s why I switched to Fuji and why I just ordered an X100V.
> 
> ...



Agree. My EDC bag? Fuji X-100T and Ricoh GR II. A pair of X-T1 bodies+4 Fujicrons sees less use. A D7200+ 4 primes needs some exercise.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 13, 2021)

I am a canon user so don’t know the camera that is being talked about
I have seen the more money than brain crowd bragging about their latest... whilst leaving the camera on the pub table with the lens off and no body cap
I have seen the newbi with basic kit get some decent images because they worked at getting the shot


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Mar 15, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> My current gear is more than I need. I am not a fan boy of anything or a shill like that Tony youtube guy above. All I want in a camera is the aperture ring, shutter dial, and a 100% viewfinder. I hope the Z9 is the greatest camera on the market and gets Nikon back on track, moving forward.


It will be the greatest!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 15, 2021)

Strodav said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I look at cameras like I look at my collection of bass guitars.  I can get the job done with any of them but some are just more fun to play than others.  I have a Z50 so I know what the mirrorless thing is about.  In fact I've owned a total of 3 mirrorless cameras starting back in the early 2000's with a Sony D8.  Needless to say, digital and mirrorless has come along way since then.  My cell phone is good enough for me to video my grand children and cat so 8k video isn't important to me.  The IQ of my D850 is a lot better than the old Dell laptop I view my photos on.  But, I might just go for a Z9 just because I want one.
> ...


Nice guitars.  Big difference is Guitars are a mature technology.  How many different ways can you make a 6 string guitar.  Many would say the Leo Fender perfected the electric guitar with the Tele or Strat, others with the Gibson Les Paul.  Digital cameras are an immerging tech.  What was hot just a few years ago is now sadly obsolete.  Guitars are a much better investment.


----------



## Scott Murphy (Mar 16, 2021)

Not me, I will stick with my trusty D850, D750 and D500, my money makers. Not to mention I am not fond of smaller cameras and AF lenses, all 31 of my lenses being Non-AI/AI/AIS Nikkors.


----------



## Scott Murphy (Mar 16, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
............Digital cameras are an immerging tech.  What was hot just a few years ago is now sadly obsolete.............[/QUOTE]

That is pure _nonsense_. In spite of all its various bells and whistles, the camera is still, and always will be, simply a _recording device_. It is the person _behind it_ that makes the image. I can take my "antique" Nikon D700 (according to your assertion) and produce images that are as good or better than any here. The same goes for my 1969 vintage Nikon FTN and Kodak T-Max 100 or Portra 160 film and _especiall_y my Hasselblad 500CM and the same film. So many photographers get lost in the _techno-nerd_ aspects of photography that they totally lose sight of the photography _forest_ for the trees.


----------



## rugbyhubby (Mar 16, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> Better is in the eye of the beholder. Personally I would love the blazing frame rates a mirrorless can deliver but I know many don't care about that.
> As much as I love shiny, new stuff, the harsh realities of economics will keep me from buying one anytime soon.


I purchased the Z6 to replace my 3500 and enter full frame. The one thing the mirrorless gives you that really stands out is the WYSIWYG of the view finder. If you want to take black and white you can do so and adjust the contrast before taking the image. You can see how the ISO or Aperture will affect the end result.  That allows you to bracket images and get an idea of what the end result will be. I was upset when they started offering version 2 of the Z6. This isn’t my phone!


----------



## DaveAllen (Mar 16, 2021)

It's obviously not a new camera for everyone, as reading through this thread shows.  This should be a fantastic camera for those who need it, but it's no surprise that most people won't need it.  

As a landscape photographer who rarely needs a fast camera, I've never wanted to carry the weight of a D5/D6 for those times when I might need it, given the loss of resolution which is something I do need from my daily work camera.  If this camera comes in at high resolution like the D850 or better as they are saying, and has blazing speed to boot, I might consider picking one up to have a fast camera for when I need it.  For me, that would make the extra size/weight in the bag worth it.

Looking forward to seeing the actual specs and performance of this one, even if it isn't a camera that I need.  For the sports and wildlife guys, this should be awesome. And from what I've read so far, they might even get me to bite this time.


----------



## adamhiram (Mar 16, 2021)

Not for me, but glad to see Nikon updating their full product line to support mirrorless.  The price point is the same as the last few iterations of their flagship DSLRs, and those who need or want it for sports or photojournalism will probably love it.  It will be interesting to see how it compares with Canon's R1 and Sony's A1, but ultimately I'm not too concerned with how much better the specs are on a $6500 body that I am not in the market for anyway.  For what it's worth, the Z6 is a solid performer for a great price, and the Z6II I currently shoot with is a significant improvement.  Will the Z9 be considerably better than my Z6II?  At more than 3x the price, I hope so!


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 17, 2021)

I have just recently purchased my Z6 and I am really enjoying using it. I think that is more than enough camera for me and what I use it for. I am focused now on being able to buy some nice glass. If you are a pro, have deep pockets or must have the latest then go for it I say. 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## viathelens (Mar 18, 2021)

greybeard said:


> It's official: Nikon announces development of flagship mirrorless Z9



I'd think I'd jump to Sony from my Nikon gear if I were going to spend this much money.  Sony has a new camera coming out, too.  Sony is great for wildlife photography, which I do a lot of these days.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 18, 2021)

viathelens said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > It's official: Nikon announces development of flagship mirrorless Z9
> ...


If I weren't already heavily invested in F mount and I was jumping to FF mirrorless, I'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## LoveMyDaughter (Mar 18, 2021)

To start with, I am an amateur, my knowledge is little, but I've been reading a lot about cameras as of late. Couldn't imagine that more than 0.1% of people really would benefit from this, over say a D500.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 18, 2021)

I have had several dSLR's and currently own a Nikon D850.  I have also had several mirrorless, including a Sony D8, Sony A600, and now a Nikon Z50.  The biggest difference is how you view the picture you are taking.  With a dSLR you are looking directly through the lens at its' widest aperture.  You can stop it down with the PV button but that also darkens the image making it harder to really tell what is and is not in focus.  With a mirrorless when looking through the viewfinder you are looking at a miniature video screen.  The image on the screen is coming from the lens AT THE SHOOTING APERTURE.  You are looking at what will be in focus in your finished picture.  I look at this as a big advantage over a dSLR.  The other difference is that the image stays at the same brightness (to a point) no matter how dark the room may get, assuming you are not in total manual exposure mode.  Then the viewed image will represent over, under, and proper exposure depending on how you have your SS, AP, and ISO.  These are only 2 examples of what a EVF (electronic viewfinder) can do over an OVF (optical view finder).


----------



## Dave Maciak (Mar 19, 2021)

greybeard said:


> I have had several dSLR's and currently own a Nikon D850.  I have also had several mirrorless, including a Sony D8, Sony A600, and now a Nikon Z50.  The biggest difference is how you view the picture you are taking.  With a dSLR you are looking directly through the lens at its' widest aperture.  You can stop it down with the PV button but that also darkens the image making it harder to really tell what is and is not in focus.  With a mirrorless when looking through the viewfinder you are looking at a miniature video screen.  The image on the screen is coming from the lens AT THE SHOOTING APERTURE.  You are looking at what will be in focus in your finished picture.  I look at this as a big advantage over a dSLR.  The other difference is that the image stays at the same brightness (to a point) no matter how dark the room may get, assuming you are not in total manual exposure mode.  Then the viewed image will represent over, under, and proper exposure depending on how you have your SS, AP, and ISO.  These are only 2 examples of what a EVF (electronic viewfinder) can do over an OVF (optical view finder).


 
Love my DSLR's; can't afford mirrorless (even if I could, I'd stick with my DSLR's too much tied up in glass and various equipment).
Here's the shocker---I agree with you---mostly!!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 19, 2021)

Dave Maciak said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I have had several dSLR's and currently own a Nikon D850.  I have also had several mirrorless, including a Sony D8, Sony A600, and now a Nikon Z50.  The biggest difference is how you view the picture you are taking.  With a dSLR you are looking directly through the lens at its' widest aperture.  You can stop it down with the PV button but that also darkens the image making it harder to really tell what is and is not in focus.  With a mirrorless when looking through the viewfinder you are looking at a miniature video screen.  The image on the screen is coming from the lens AT THE SHOOTING APERTURE.  You are looking at what will be in focus in your finished picture.  I look at this as a big advantage over a dSLR.  The other difference is that the image stays at the same brightness (to a point) no matter how dark the room may get, assuming you are not in total manual exposure mode.  Then the viewed image will represent over, under, and proper exposure depending on how you have your SS, AP, and ISO.  These are only 2 examples of what a EVF (electronic viewfinder) can do over an OVF (optical view finder).
> ...


Every generation of mirrorless will get even better.  If the improvements go with video, I'll stay with my D850 but, if the improvements go with still I may have to take the plunge.  My biggest decision will be to stay with Nikon or go with Sony.


----------



## ntz (Mar 24, 2021)

for me what matters is money .. I have several "expensive hobbies", I can't afford mirrorless with new set of lens .. I started seriously with photography at the beginning of Covid crisis, before I will earn a merit with the gear that I already have I don't feel that I've qualified for better gear .. everybody who is tempted by acquiring new gear should check this video:





anyhow, my other hobbies are playing on guitars so in my TO-BUY list is already stuff worth $10k (at least, keeping the level of humbleness required), other hobby is riding a bicycle with further spending plan ~$5k and the most important hobby is my family, which requires the most  (literally they require everything else)


----------



## greybeard (Mar 25, 2021)

ntz said:


> for me what matters is money .. I have several "expensive hobbies", I can't afford mirrorless with new set of lens .. I started seriously with photography at the beginning of Covid crisis, before I will earn a merit with the gear that I already have I don't feel that I've qualified for better gear .. everybody who is tempted by acquiring new gear should check this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several expensive hobbies, you sound like me.  I rotate.


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 2, 2021)

pre-production test - funny
Nikon Z9 Field Report - Squiver


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ronald_michael (Oct 22, 2021)

Strodav said:


> The major camera companies release new models just before the Olympics and this is Nikon's entry.  Maybe I'll buy one after the independent reviews are out, but at the rumored $6 to $7k, it would really have to be THE best camera ever made in it's class.  Then there's the cost of new Z glass.  What I'm really watching for is the announcement for next generation D850 and D500 as I have a lot more money in Nikon, Sigma, and Tamron dslr glass than I do in 4 Nikon dslr bodies.


I can't afford to go mirrorless and buy all new glass.
I'm quite happy with my D750 and D850.


----------



## ulrichsd (Nov 16, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> I have just recently purchased my Z6 and I am really enjoying using it. I think that is more than enough camera for me and what I use it for. I am focused now on being able to buy some nice glass. If you are a pro, have deep pockets or must have the latest then go for it I say.



I also just ordered the Z6, it comes tomorrow! I had been wanting a D750, then decided on mirrorless and strongly considered switching to Sony or Canon as I only have a few AF Z-compatible Nikon F lenses.... honestly, I love Canon's lens direction and 3rd party options with Sony. 

But I'd be looking at the A7iii for $2000 or the Canon R for $1440 refurb, and I found the Z6 from B&H is refurb for $1800 with 24-70 f/4 ($1300 body only). Plus I can use my old F mount lenses (with adapter), batteries, and flashes. I've used a D7000 for the last 9 years (which I'll keep as a 2nd body) and I expect I'll probably use the Z9 for the next 9 years lol. And they just came out with a new firmware for the Z6, which looks like they keep improving their AF system, and its impressive that they are still improving a 3+ year old camera 



greybeard said:


> Several expensive hobbies, you sound like me.  I rotate.



Yep, same here. Mine are photography, music/guitars/piano, aquariums, and just last year I got into astronomy  I'm not into cars, so the money I save on an expensive car covers all my other hobbies!


----------

